# Lumbar Laminectomy with microdiscectomy



## katic23 (Nov 18, 2009)

Is it correct to code both a 63047 and a 63030 at the same level if a laminectomy with microdiscectomy was performed in the lumbar spine? The CPT description of the laminectomy does not outline the excision of herniated disc only decompression of the neural elements or spinal cord.


----------



## AuntJoyce (Nov 18, 2009)

*Laminectomy/Discectomy*

63030 includes the laminectomy and unless you are dealing with a different level altogether, you can't combine them...


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 18, 2009)

No...it's not appropriate to report both for the same level...

If both a laminectomy and a laminotomy are performed on the spine at *different *levels, then it would be appropriate to report a separate code for each of the procedures performed.  

Keep in mind...

The* purpose *of 63030 is to treat a HNP...whereas, 63047 treats spinal stenosis. 

Do you have an Op note for us to review?


----------

